# The Spice House ~ free shipping this weekend



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 5, 2016)

For those of you who might need only one or two herbs/spices, *The Spice House* has free shipping from now until Sunday night, 2-7-2016, at 11:59 PM Central Time. NO minimum purchase. 

To get free shipping, enter the code *MARDIGRAS*

Happy shopping.


----------



## Addie (Feb 5, 2016)

I looked at the whole site. Was quite surprised to see that the company was started by one of the Penzy youngsters. I have ordered from them in the past. Good company.


----------

